# Microentrepreneur earnings on 2021 tax form



## solost1992

I'm trying to figure out where to put my husband's earnings on the tax form. Can't figure out what box to check to get the correct form. I don't think I do the 2042 C Pro form?? He has not paid tax during the year on his earnings. I thought it was this: "Micro-entrepreneur (auto-entrepreneur) ayant opté pour le versement libératoire de l’impôt sur le revenu" but he hasn't opted for le versement liberatoire de l'impot. He's an artisan.
Thanks.


----------



## ko12

I think you will find it under 5HQ & 5HY - read the notes carefully to make sure you do the 'manipulations' referred to. Sorry, I can't be more specific, but though it was supposed to open yesterday, the déclaration en ligne is not showing yet in my espace particulier.


----------



## EuroTrash

ko12 said:


> I think you will find it under 5HQ & 5HY - read the notes carefully to make sure you do the 'manipulations' referred to. Sorry, I can't be more specific, but though it was supposed to open yesterday, the déclaration en ligne is not showing yet in my espace particulier.


That sounds right. It definitely goes on the Pro form, but there are different boxes acccording to whether you paid your tax on the way along or not. If you wait a week or so you may get a letter from URSSAF reminding you to declare your earnings, confirming the exact chiffre d'affaires that you declared during the year, and also telling you what box to enter it in (they used to send this out each year).


----------



## Bevdeforges

Evidently, the Fisc site for declaring your taxes will be down "at least through the weekend" due to problems with the "pre-rempli" information on quite a few forms.

Saw it here: Impôts 2022 : le site pour déclarer ses revenus suspendu après des erreurs


----------



## solost1992

Thanks everyone. 
The site worked for me and then it didn't and I thought I had done something horribly wrong, glad it wasn't me.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm curious, though, to see how long this little "glitch" lasts. To even start on doing our taxes, I first need to access the Fisc site to see what info the Fisc has "pre-remplied" for us - and to figure out if we've gotten all the appropriate forms from the banks and other financial institutions. But at least they do share that information with us here (and they put the information on the correct lines or in the right boxes for you).


----------



## ko12

According to the news tonight, just until Monday - apparently, it was a problem with teachers' pre-filled info.


----------



## solost1992

Do I take off the 50% abattement or does the tax office do that? This is getting very confusing. Also since 2021 is when he started as an artisan, do I declare his income? 

Pour les régimes micro, reportez le montant après abattement forfaitaire pour charges. Micro BIC : 71 % pour les ventes et assimilées ; 50 % pour les prestations de services. Micro BNC : 34 %. Micro BA : 87 %


----------



## EuroTrash

Impôts 2022 : tout savoir sur la déclaration 2022 des revenus 2021


Auto-entrepreneur, découvrez comment remplir votre déclaration d'impôts 2022 sur les revenus de 2021 (formulaire 2042 C PRO)




www.portail-autoentrepreneur.fr




should help.



solost1992 said:


> Also since 2021 is when he started as an artisan, do I declare his income?


You declare all income during the 2021 tax year i.e. between 1.1.21 and 31.12.21.


----------



## solost1992

Thanks Euro Trash, that helped a lot.


----------

